# 2009 Hooters HT3 Pro Series Kick Off



## redmerc (Dec 6, 2007)

March 28-29 Lafitte, La will be the first event in the series. Any of you guys that don't mind driving a bit will enjoy this event.

*Redfish Pro's Choice Seriesis a* 2* angler per boat series. Boater / non boater.
*Boaters can bring and compete with their own non boater, no blind draw.
*Boaters and non boaters share the weight of their fish.
*2 fish total limit per day, per boat. 
*All redfish must measure within the slot of their particular state. 
*Official bump board is Check-It Stik.
*Entry fees for events are 350.00 per boater and 150.00 for non boater.
*No Membership Fees! 
*All anglers pay an annual 10.00 polygraph retainer.
*Paybacks are a true 1 in 4. (every 5th boat creates new pay spot)
*First event, anglers will launch according to receipt of entry.
*Weigh In 2:30 pm - 4:00 pm.
*Artificial only. 
*No wading. All redfish must be caught/landed from boat. 
*The penalty for any dead redfish is .50. 

more info at www.ht3redfish.com


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

*Texas Bound??????????*

When are yall coming to Texas? Ive been meaning to call Gritter and ask him if there is anything in the works.


----------



## redmerc (Dec 6, 2007)

Whooooo 15 hours from Florida is enough for right now... another 12 would be a lil too much for now...  come to lafitte...


----------



## redmerc (Dec 6, 2007)

Landry won the event, the results are up.. 13 boaters and 13 non boaters. Super bad weather, like 12" of rain, wed, thurs and fri leading up to day 1 launch on sat...

http://ht3redfish.com/Louisiana_Pro_Choice_1.html


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

bring it to texas


----------



## redmerc (Dec 6, 2007)

I know buddy, I have been called about 10 times....  I want to... I'd have to do something like... Lafitte one weekend, then come to texas the next weekend then have another one in Lafitte the next weekend... kinda work my way back to florida... make it like a one month swing....


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

redmerc said:


> I know buddy, I have been called about 10 times....  I want to... I'd have to do something like... Lafitte one weekend, then come to texas the next weekend then have another one in Lafitte the next weekend... kinda work my way back to florida... make it like a one month swing....


Well get on the ball then....:work:


----------



## redmerc (Dec 6, 2007)

what is the furthest you guys will have a good turn out, toward louisiana.. what town that say 50-60 guys would travel toward the east side of texas.. make it easier on a brutha maybe i do a lake charles, la one weekend and then drive like another 4 hours or so the next? does that get me close enough for you big time texas dot chasers?


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Really I would love to see a tournament out of surfside marina, and so would ALOT of other guys.... but that's 2+ hrs from louisiana.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I am sure you would have more than 26 people if you have it in Texas if the Hooters girls are there.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I am sure you would have more than 26 people if you have it in Texas if the Hooters girls are there.


and 28.47 won't even sniff the top 5 here.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

bayourat said:


> and 28.47 won't even sniff the top 5 here.


I agree..

Come on Redmerc bring it to the Houston area, Surfside or Matty will work for me


----------



## redmerc (Dec 6, 2007)

Well don't be too sure about that Michael, we have been told everywhere we go, redfishing or bass.. "man if you ever brought that tour here with all you do.... you'd have 100 boats"... then we show up and get 14 - 20...  It's happened time and time again over the past 5 years.

You know everyone says that then when you book the date... "oh that date is the day my dog was suppose to get a bathe, maybe next time"....  hehehehehehe


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

redmerc said:


> Well don't be too sure about that Michael, we have been told everywhere we go, redfishing or bass.. "man if you ever brought that tour here with all you do.... you'd have 100 boats"... then we show up and get 14 - 20...  It's happened time and time again over the past 5 years.
> 
> You know everyone says that then when you book the date... "oh that date is the day my dog was suppose to get a bathe, maybe next time"....  hehehehehehe


Well if you don't come it will be ZERO....

Out of surfside marina with some sort of advertisement would be at least 50 boats...


----------

